# OPC intra-church relationships



## Jake (Jun 8, 2014)

I came across this statement in notes from the GA of the OPC: "At present the OPC is in Ecclesiastical Fellowship with 15 churches, in Corresponding Relationship with 12 churches, and in Ecumenical Contact with 12 churches."

I hear such relationships mentioned by my elders from time-to-time, but I cannot seem to find a complete list of such. Is it is available on-line?


----------



## brendanchatt (Jun 8, 2014)

I would be interested to hear information on this as well.


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Orthodox Presbyterian Church


----------

